# Series 1 and Series 2 for sale - both with lifetime



## andy_mack (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've switched over to directv and can't see that I would switch back and need these 2 tivo units. I've never performed any upgrades on either of these.

I have a Series 1 single tuner (2 model numbers are listed for this PTV100 and HDR112) with lifetime service. This originally was owned by a friend of mine - I've never switched it over to my tivo account. That has never been a problem, as you can simply repeat the setup on it and indicate your TV provider and zip code, etc. Works great. I put it on craigslist here: http://huntsville.craigslist.org/ele/2441232574.html. I'm thinking $100 is a resonable starting point for it.

I also have a Series 2 single tuner (model number TCD240040) with lifetime service. I am the only owner of this tivo. I put it on craigslist here: http://huntsville.craigslist.org/ele/2441233233.html. I'm also thinking $100 is reasonable for this.

Anybody want to buy these?

Just PM me.

Thanks,
Andy


----------

